# June 2012 Freshwater Tank of the Month Compettition



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to start this back up again as some have actually showed interest. The site had some issues there for a while with picture storage and now believe it is all resolved. So...get your cameras ready and submit your tank. 

*Submission deadline is Tuesday, 26JUNE*. At the end of the submission period a poll will be added to this thread for the voting phase. Voting will end 03JULY.

You must upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank. You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. If you update your photo during the submission period just update your original post, *do not make more than one post for people to look at your tank*. 

Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). It is your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 


A few rules:
- You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past four months. 
- Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. 
- Only one nomination per user. 
- You do not have to nominate your own tank.
- In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
- No intimidation or belittling of someone else's tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or other extraneous circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. Also, remember that you don't have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium? You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else's tank.

Winners get the coveted TotM winner seal added to their profile. Very few people have these.

Again, nominations will close 26JUNE.


Good luck to all who submit!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i might be being really stupid but how does this work?:
- In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Meaning it is one tank, no matter how many people nominate it?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

so nomination isnt a vote?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No. A tank must first be submitted/entered, ie nominated first in order to have something to vote on. Voting is the latter part, submission comes first.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh i see!! haha sorry, bit slow sometimes!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

56 gallon tall, eheim 2217 canister filter, marineland 300w heater, pressurized c02, t5 h0 lighting, pool filter sand substrate, live plants include, willow hydro, amazon sword, crypt wendyt, ricca, and moss ball driftwood, 2 sunset and 2 dwarf flame gouramis


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have seen a lot of nice looking tanks out there.....come on, it doesn't cost you anything!


----------



## Chandavi (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll gladly post my work-in-progress tank soon, but it is just that - a work in progress. I'll get pictures of it on the 25th or 26th. Hopefully people can see the potential in it, and not just the current contents (small, young plants). I am striving to create the best environment possible for my pygmy corydoras and friends, and I refuse to get them until their new home is ready. After all, you wouldn't move into a half-built house, would you?


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

125g work in progress. Angels, Neons, Clown Loaches, SAE's, planted with plenty of driftwood and caves for my loaches


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

well here is my tank








this is a 55 gallon 
fish : 5 neon tetras / 4 turquoise rainbow fish / 1 dwarf neon rainbow fish / 2 bolivian rams / 1 albino bolivian ram / 3 otos / 4 amano shrimp / unknown number or red cherry shrimp 7? 
plants: italian vals, hornswort, java fern, amazon sword, some crypts, ludwigia repens (can't see it behind wood and ship and trying to grow.) and a few unkown plants. I have them all along the back wall but they have not grown tall enough to see yet. oh yes and a couple of annubias plants


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking tanks, guys! Keep them coming.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh you know I couldnt leave this thread alone. Ill snap some new pics sunday of the 210g with newly finished stand and newly finished filter room(gotta install some catch pans under the sump then take pics)

All Discus are from hawaii discus. Less the wild blue thats from brazil(had 2 and a heckle in there but one and the heckle died last year) 




and a view from the top



210g AGA reef ready, heavily planted at times, discus,BNP's,corydoras,oto's, variety of tetra dithers, bolivian rams, sae's ect
300gpd Ro unit, 100g PWC every 60 hours(3 days), sun systems TEK light 8x80w T5HO, Digital Aquatics reefkeeper lite controller,pressurized Co2, 35w UV , little giant 3200gph external pump, ebo jager 300wX4

edit: will re-edit today when I take new pics of this tank now that stuff has grown in. same scape. Sorry folks wasnt paying attention to the rules yet again.....

edit: micro bubbles in the water column are from an air bubble thats trapped in my pump.


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Guess I might aswell join in the fun, I'll probably have added more plants by the deadline (I seem to have developed a bit of a problem :S )

Details are in my signate:


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, here goes guys! My first tank of the month entry. This is my blue pearl shrimp and otocinclus 10 gallon tank. It is a low tech set up. 15 w fluorescent hood, Flourite substrate. The wood is Malaysian driftwood. The plants list includes three kinds of ludwigia (ludwigia palustris is one...I don't know the others), alternanthera reineckii (the very red plant in the back) many red crypt wendtii, wisteria, rotala rotundifolia, micro sword, chain sword, Singapore moss (on the rock-just starting out), and dwarf sag. This tank was set up on 5/4/12, so it is fairly new and still has a bit of growing in to do, but I'm so happy with how it is turning out that I couldn't resist entering it! I got the rest of the photos to upload. I hope this is not too many! Thanks so much for checking out my tank!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Right! Not competing this month again!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

bumping it up, come on people enter some tanks now


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, period for being able to enter the contest ends tomorrow. We need more tanks!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ben some of the older members with lots of pics still can't upload new ones.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Such nice tanks, makes sometimes not want to look at mine*y2, j/k. really I like all of them and would submit my 20 long native but I have no camera as my wife had to fly to Puerto Rico for fam emergencie so maybe next month. 
Cadiedid: beautiful tank!!!!!!!:cheer:


----------



## maple rookie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
This is my first tank that is bigger than a 10 gallon. Feel like I have had a 10 gallon for like forever then about 11 days ago someone was selling a 33 gallon for $7.50 on a forum and he was very close to me so I could not pass it on. I did some measurements and my original table would fit the new 33 gallon so that is how I finally have a tank that is bigger than 10 gallon.
This is what I have in the tank: Koi Angel Fish x 2 (breeding pair), agassizi chiclid x 2, rainbow fish x 4, rummynose tetra x 11, zebra danio x 3, silvertip bristlenose x 1, some shrimps (cherry, amano, ghost).
For plants I have amazon sword and dwarf amazon sword, hygro, glosso, dwarf hairgrass, japan red, java fern, java moss, and some other unknown plants I got from my local store.
I am using a small canister filter that I purchased used for $40. It is made by Rena, belive it to be the XP1. I am running floss, sponge, and bio-balls.
I also have a Nova internal filter which I hooked up to my DIY CO2. It is like a sponge filter which provides a bit more biological filtration. 
Heater is Odeyesea 200 W and the same make of light fixture with 3 x 39 W 6700 K HO T5 (I usually only use 2 bulbs with only 1 running in the morning).
I does EI and use ADA substrate on the front, with Flourite and Eco Complete on the back
Thanks for taking the time to look at my tank.:fish-in-bowl:.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice shots maple rookie, but you need to put a full tank shot in there.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my last minute entry. I hope everyone likes it


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking really god jon


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is the first aquarium I have ever owned. It was given to me as a Christmas present from my husband and children this past December. I am still in the process of stocking this tank. At the urging of friends in the chatroom, I decided to enter in this month's contest. 

26 gallon bow front, Eheim 2213, Aqueon 150w heater, Coralife T5HO 48W, Aqueon glass canopy. Eco-Complete Substate
Inhabitants: 3 Tiger Barbs, 5 Longfin Zebra Danio, 1 Nerite snail + 1 unknown snail.
Plants/Decor (L to R): Cyprus Helferi, Red Flame Sword, Wisteria, Hygrophila Augustifolia, assorted Anubias, driftwood

Thanks for all the help on this forum guys! I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Entry period has closed. Please vote on your favorite.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL, Ben. You spelled my screen name wrong!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

oops...


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

everyone has very nice tanks..good luck everyone

Rick


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Voted *w3

Nice tanks all around. Ya'll are some lucky, creative people. I could use some tips one the whole planted thing.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't resist bumping.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey I'm just wondering, JBrown, #4 picture down, is that a puffer? What is that???


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

it looks like a leopard ctenopoma, and a beautiful one at that


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

vote in! some real nice tank people


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yea..! Good call ElChef. It does look like one of those. I was looking at it backwards, and from a spine down point of view. Like a fat puffer 

Learn something new every day.


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Bigmike said:


>



Just WOW! my whole aim is to get a chunk of nature sitting in my room, you're caputured that so well here.... Wouldn't be right to vote on my own tank anyway :betta:


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Thanks jasonmk1j, I actually had the same goal as you. To feel like I was watching the bottom of a lake or river *pc


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Bigmike said:


> Thanks jasonmk1j, I actually had the same goal as you. To feel like I was watching the bottom of a lake or river *pc


Like you were out one day enjoying nature when you saw something you really really liked and just picked it up and brought it home.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sort of a little runaway going. Get your votes in. Only a couple of more days.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nereus7 said:


> Oh yea..! Good call ElChef. It does look like one of those. I was looking at it backwards, and from a spine down point of view. Like a fat puffer
> 
> Learn something new every day.


Yep ElChef is correct. The common name is African leaf gourami.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

jbrown5217 said:


> Yep ElChef is correct. The common name is African leaf gourami.


i have 2 of these guys! they are some of the most interesting fish i own! they got pretty big pretty fast. they stayed around an inch, inch and a half long for near 2 months. then out of nowhere, they had massive growth spurts. they are about 3 inches long, 2 inches deep and their mouths are just plain huge! they could easily gulp down a full size neon tetra with out an issue! and to think, they still have another 7 years to grow! they are supposed to get about the size of an adult man's hand! (6-8 inches long, 4-5 inches deep, 1-1.5 inches wide)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep mine is my favorite fish in the tank. One of the reasons I upgraded to a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Last day to vote!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Cadiedid for winning June's Freshwater Tank of the Month!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I've worked really hard on this tank, but I couldn't have done it without you guys. Seriously. I didn't even know enough to take the lead weights off live plants before plunking them in my tank when I came to this forum nine months ago. You guys have all been more than generous with your time, answering my questions in threads and in chat (sometimes the same questions more than once). I should also give credit to Kay and Bev for the wonderful quality plants I purchased from both of them, as many of the plants in this tank were purchased from the two of them.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats Jen! It's a beautiful tank


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Congratulations Jen! *w3


----------

